# What Substrate/Gravel?



## Cro (7 Jun 2009)

OK so I've got some JBL Aqua basis plus substrate which I am going to mix with sand to make it go a bit further, now what should I use on top? I was originally going to use the sand on top of the JBL but someone on here has informed me that it will over time go underneath the JBL, so I want something that will sit on top, looks good and as I have Loaches and Cory's it has to be something they can dig around a bit in.

Any suggestions?


----------



## glenn (7 Jun 2009)

ADA aquasoil amazonia is what im going to put on top of my JBL aquabasis+.


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Jun 2009)

Hi,
    A cheaper alternative is to top the JBL with Akadama or other clay product. There is nothing in Aquabasis that is not already in Aquasoil Amazonia. So if one can afford AS there is no point in using the JBL and if one already has the JBL then topping with AS is an expensive redundancy.

Cheers,


----------



## glenn (7 Jun 2009)

im only using ADA aquasoil purly for aesthetics, as i only fould out about Aquasoil arfter i bought the JBL aquabasis+  . other wise, as you say i should just use aquasoil. and i think you will agree aquabasis isnt to pretty so thats why im topping with AS.


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Jun 2009)

Yep, good idea. I love the feel of AS. It's velvety smooth. In a cost-no-object scenario that's the way to go.  

Cheers,


----------



## Cro (8 Jun 2009)

So what's good to put on top of the JBL then? I don't really want to put ADA on top if it's expensive and gives no benefit. Basically I'd like something my loaches and cory's can dig around in without them getting damaged, and if possible something that will help to keep my plants in when they are digging around.


----------



## andyh (8 Jun 2009)

Greetings 

About to start a my first true aquapsape with all the proper bits, although i have had fish for 15 years.

I am looking at using the ADA Aqua soil and understand it to be a complete solution. However what i dont understand is why do people add other things under it? Or am i simply confused? 

Andy


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Jun 2009)

Hi andyh,
              No you're not confused at all. What you say makes perfect sense, however there is at least one good reason which have nothing to do with plant growth. It's simple economics. AS, like many fortified sediments, is expensive, so one can lay down a cheaper substrate and put AS on top of it to "fill out" the substrate volume for less money. As long as you don't uproot too much there won't be a lot of mixing so the "look" won't be disturbed.

If you can afford it though it's pointless to add anything underneath it.

Cheers,


----------

